# Opinions on this buckling



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

This buckling is from my first fullblood boer kidding, and I had the sire's owner take a peak at him yesterday. He rather liked him, and he recommended I didn't wether him and put him up for sale. I don't need him because I have an ennobled buck I bought last month, and this buckling is related to half my herd. He is only 6 weeks old, so he has some more growing to do. He also has two sisters from the same kidding. His sire is MFR1 2DOX Powerstroke ABGA #10608016, and his dam is my fullblood boer doe #10587099. My daughter is out of town, so the pictures are not the best since I had to do them alone. The last picture is with him in the middle of his two sisters. I am building a creep feeder, so they will have access to grain 24-7 soon rather than just once a day.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He looks fairly well balanced. I'd like to see him longer from hooks to pins, bolder through his chest floor and standing on more substance of bone. He could also have more breed character about his head


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you. I love his face lol


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He looks like a nice buck!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope to get some better pictures this weekend. I'm still looking for feedback on him as well. It's helping me to learn 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I know you said your going to make a creep feeder but how much grain are they getting right now


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

They were getting a cup of an 18% show goat feed each.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the width in his front and the width between his horns. That width usually carries back, if not it's at least easier to clip there come showtime.  He could definitely use some more mass and muscling and possibly some more length. Looks like he has an adequate amount of bone for his size. Great pigment and he's up on those pasterns. His hip isn't super level but it's not bad either.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

How is his teat structure?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Clean 1/1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------

